# Intro to Direct-to-Garment (dtg) Printing



## DAGuide

I wanted to release an article that would help companies that were looking to get into direct-to-garment (dtg) printing. After being around dtg printers for the last couple of years, I came to the conclusion that there needs to be more educational information about dtg printing in general. The article linked below will go over general things about dtg printing link the history, how dtg differs from other decorating techniques, the main components of a dtg printer and more. This article will not answer directly which dtg printer is best for your company, but it will get you thinking about what characteristics of a dtg printer you should look for to match your business needs. I also included links to key posts in forums that I think contain important discussions about the topic being discussed. Because the entire article is 45-pages long, I posted a link to the PDF file and the Table of Contents below. 

I hope you enjoy the article.

www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf 


*dtg 101 TABLE OF CONTENTS 
1. Introduction 
2. What is Direct-to-Garment (dtg) Printing? 
3. The History of dtg Printing 
4. Comparing dtg Printing to Other Decorating Methods 
5. Is dtg Right for My Business? 
6. When Not to Use a dtg Machine! 
7. Dissecting the Main Components of a dtg Machine 
8. Matching a dtg Machine with Your Business 
9. Understanding dtg Inks & the Art of Pretreatment 
10. Making Color a Partner in Your Business. 
11. The Commitment to Maintenance 
12. Becoming a Master of Your Software 
13. Besides Apparel, What Else is There? 
14. The Business Side of dtg Printing 
Appendix A: Key Industry Posts 
Appendix B: General Comments from Current and Prospective dtg Owners 
*


----------

